# Aristo PCC



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything officially or unofficially if/when Aristo is going to release the long-promised PCC car?? The guy at the LHS said it was going to carry a close to $300 price tag!!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

St. Aubins has a pre-order price listed on the internet of $250.

Ed


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Look for them to arrive the 1st part of January.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Lewis is reporting them arriving 1-5-11 or earlier depending on the "dock situation" whatever that means. 
Paul


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This means they are literally on the water, so they will definitely be here. 

List price is $287, pretty surprising that St. Aubins is at $250, looks like not a lot of discount is to be expected. 

The list of road names arriving is on the Aristo forum... look for a thread "new arrivals 1/5/2011" on the main forum. 

Greg


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

RLD Hobbies has the stock versions priced at $204.87. The real question is what radius do I make the reverse loops??? 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

If it's a real PCC model, what, less than R-1.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if it'll take that 20" diameter track aristo made.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

If you've ever seen a PCC navigate a streetcorner....... 
First time, you stand there watching the wheels come out from under the body, you start looking for the thick wall to hide behind.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 01 Dec 2010 11:10 AM 
Wonder if it'll take that 20" diameter track aristo made. 


Mark,

I think in one of the videos from the fall show that someone had taken,

Aristo had it running on that tight of a curve

I will be buying 2 mainly for back and forth tracks at shows

200.00 each should be a good price, 250.00 is way too high.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, yeah, $200 seems to be where a couple of the vendors have them starting.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep for around 200 I would think about buying one for my trolley line. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, where else have you seen them listed? (priced) Want to watch the prices as they become available. 

Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

I just took a look at two dealers: Wholesale Trains and RLD. Both were within the same range (+/- $5). It will be interesting to see where the prices end up.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Are there production ready pictures anywhere? I did a brief search with no luck.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

None that i can find

Only shell sample pictures on Aristo site.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert,

Here's a Link to the PCC Thread over on the aristo board. I saw several of these shells in person last Spring and they look pretty nice.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark


----------

